# On I 30 in Texas



## scrapiron (Mar 10, 2010)

Anyone on or close to I -30 ? Tomorrow I will be traveling between Dallas and Texarkana Tx. Sunday I will be just outside, west, of Texarkana. 
Scrapiron


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Have a safe trip Scrapiron.....maybe some of TX folk will respond to your post.

Regards, Mike


----------

